# Swimming?



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

I've read that some hedgies love to swim and some hate it. How will I know which one I have? When do you expose them to water like that? We get our hedgie in a couple weeks and he'll be 6 weeks old. For those of you who have swimming hedgies, would you tell me how you discovered they liked to swim and what type of setup you have for them to swim? Thanks.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

90% of them hate to swim... it's just something that I wouldn't try to do.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Lily doesn't like water, though she's mellowed out about baths with age, I think. She doesn't freak out and panic like she used to, so perhaps she's finally figured out that the water doesn't melt her. :lol: From what I've read on threads on here about swimming hedgies, a big thing seems to be giving the hedgie the choice. Rather than using a sink, put them in the tub, where there's a shallow end and deep end. I think I remember a few hedgies turning out to enjoy water/swimming when they were given the option of being in shallow water or deeper water where they could swim. Make sure there's something to step on with good traction for the deep end, too, kind of like a little life-raft resting area. Dimming the lights may help as well, if possible. It shouldn't hurt to give it a try once, during a normal bathtime. But if your hedgie shows a definite negative reaction to water, I wouldn't press the issue.


----------



## Hedgehog lover01 (Jan 10, 2012)

Some will poop if they dont like it but mine loves swiming


----------



## JustOnePost (Dec 27, 2011)

As mentioned above a majority of hedgehogs do not like swimming the "Shming" video which causes this misconception was the rare exception to this and the original poster even mentions this in their information about the video.

Hedgehogs may require a bath at times mostly a foot bath for "poop boots" which can be rather shallow however make sure the temp is appropriate to prevents chills test the water with your wrist the same as you would formula for a growing infant.

A full bath might have a bit higher water however lay a grip mat in the tub and ensure their feet can touch the ground, hedgehogs can swim as a survival instinct, however the experience for most is terrifying. To most people the idea of even finding out if their hedgehog is a swimmer is too risky as they can catch a chill, inhale water causing a URI, or there health reasons.

Most hedgehogs (not all) are realitively clean animals, some are very messy and get dirty easy especially anointers.



Hedgehog lover01 said:


> Some will poop if they dont like it but mine loves swiming


Once again you are providing misinformation, hedgehogs poop in the warm water because it relaxes their anus, it isn't because they do not like it. Once again I will state as has been said in three separate topics when you mention this, swimming is not a good idea for a majority of hedgehogs.


----------



## AL111 (Jan 11, 2012)

My Dex definitely does NOT like swimming. I gave him his first bath last night (he was dirty from annointing food all over and I wanted to soothe his skin since he is quilling) and he was so terrified. I washed him in the bath tub so one end was real shallow and the other was a little deeper but he could still touch the bottom. When he would move into the deeper end at first he'd be okay but then he'd get scared and start flailing his legs  It upset me to see my little guy soo scared! 

But the upside was he was super calm and friendly with me afterward and let me fully stroke his back, which normally makes him huffy (he was probably thankful that I saved him from the evil water.)


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

Einstein LOVES baths, but I would never put him in water deep enough where he could swim. After reading the risks and dangers, it's just better safe than sorry.



Hedgehog lover01 said:


> Some will poop if they dont like it but mine loves swiming


I guess I have a very unhappy hedgehog. All he does is poop everywhere. :lol:


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

The pooping in the bath tub has nothing to do whether they're happy or not... it's just more misinformation he's giving out.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Pliny doesn't mind baths. I make sure he has a choice between shallow and deeper water - but never so deep his feet can't touch the bottom. He happily putters around for several minutes (pooping away, of course). When he tells me he's had enough (starts trying to climb the walls of the tub), I take him out. Nonetheless, he does't get a bath that frequently.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Amelia doesn't _mind_ them, but I never keep her in any kind of water... most of the time it's the empty sink and a cup of water.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

I'd wait until you give them their first foot bath to see how they react to water in general. Norman freaks out the instant water touches him and does everything short of trying to burrow through the sink to get out of there, so starting with a very small amount of water is probably a good idea. :lol:


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

Please do NOT let your hedgehog swim. For most it freaks them out and they panic and can easily get water in their noses and mouths and drown. I know personally of one hedgie who "loved" to swim and did so frequently then one day for whatever reason he drowned before he could be snatched out of the water, it happened that quick. He could have been unknowingly ill that day or who knows why, but within a split second he was gone. Most hedgies can swim, but only after taught how and not for very long periods at all. They can and have drowned easily so please once again do NOT let your hedgie swim.


----------



## readthebook2 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok, no future swimming lessons for hedgie, got it. Thanks.


----------

